# hätte gern 5.1-Ausgabe



## Vitei (14. September 2003)

Hi Leute

Im Moment werden bie mir Musik-Dateien nur über 2 Boxen ausgegeben. Ich würde gerne eine 5.1-Ausgabe haben denn ohne Bass ist nicht so wirklich prickelnd.

Meine Soundkarte wurde als SiS 7012 mit einem AC'97-Codec erkannt. Unter Windows war es eine Realtek AC'97 Audio.

Was brauche ich jetzt damit alle Boxen angesprochen werden? Neuen Treiber? Besonderen Player?

Ich benutzte Suse 8.2

Danke im Voraus

Gruß


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (21. September 2003)

Hi

Ich schätze mal du brauchst die richtigen Treiber.
Mehr kann dazu auch nicht sagen, da ich mit Multimedia und Linux nicht wirklich viel zu tun habe.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## SaTaN (21. September 2003)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist das der Treiber denn du brauchst.

Realtek Audio-Codec Treiber 3.48
Linux_Sound 

Achte nur auf deine Kernel Version
Realtek Audio-Treiber A1.30 [Linux Kernel >=2.2.14]

Sonst vorher Kernel Update durchführen !

Viel Spass bein fetten Sound  

euer SaTaN


----------



## JohannesR (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SaTaN _
> *[...]
> Realtek Audio-Treiber A1.30 [Linux Kernel >=2.2.14]
> 
> ...



Es gibt noch Leute, die Kernel < 2.4.xx nutzen? Nicht ernsthaft, oder? ;-]


----------

